# HP laptop cd rom/dvd drive not working



## turanmem (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, i have a hp laptop DV6000.its about 6 months old. the cd/dvd rom has stopped working.go into device manager to checkit out and get this message, Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39).
have tried updating driver, uninstalling but still not working .hope somone can help me out many thanks


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome.

There is a "fix" here from DougKnox that has sorted a number of similar problems.
Run This


----------

